
The ‘best job in America’ pays $105,000 - and you've probably never heard of it - hhs
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-best-job-in-america-for-2020-pays-105000-a-year-and-youve-probably-never-even-heard-of-it-2020-01-14?mod=home-page
======
anotheryou
at least for us you could change the title :)

we might have heard of front-end devs before....

